# Qwasher 10mt Hose Review



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Hi All....:wave:

Some will remember i Reviewed the Qwasher Hose Extension a good while back.... Article is here...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=239014

In that review i had joined the extension to my existing pressure Washer Hose... However now having finally totally fed up of the standard Hose and in my case its the Nilfisk...

I decided i will get the Direct Replacement Hose that Qwasher does and as stated for me its the Nilfisk Connectors....

A Fair Few improvements over the standard hose....

Standard Hose on the lefthand in both shots and the Qwasher replacement to the righthand side...



















The Connectors shown for my Nilfisk...










As clearly shown one end is the screw attachment to go into the machine... or as i will show later the excellent Qwasher extension...

The other end is the click fit fitting for in the Nilfisk Trigger Lance...:thumb:

The Quality of this hose cannot be overstated.... its sturdy quality rubber with a steel core much as i see on the forklifts i use that carry all the hydraulic fluid.... so sturdy indeed...

Now for comparison i fitted the standard 5 or 6mt Nilfisk hose to the machine and positioned the power washer some 3 foot from the front centre of the polo.










Now the standard hose would only reach properly right down one side... you could get the lance just passed to spray the rear in a side on action but not fully.... you then back track to go down the other side.

This is a thing with standard hoses been rather short... yes you can go and move the power washer around but that entails dragging washer moving power cable moving hose pipe... more often than not everything gets all tangled up and dragged through dirty water or even mud...... Another point of standard hoses they can be a hassle for tangling / coiling up on themselves.

Worse still the fact they are often made so cheaply that its just a plastic core you can actually pinch it once it coils and so no water to your lance.... all the coiling runs the risk of it flapping about and brushing agains the vehicle body... not good... this can often be while your wrestling to untangle the darn thing....:wall:

Now the Qwasher 10mt Hose.... you can get longer lengths should you wish.... even different brand connectors im sure...

This picture shows the hose connected....










The click fit to the trigger is a nice secure snug fit.... the Connection to the power washer body is easy enough, but to save on turning the hose while fitting as the rubber is close up to the thread head. You simply need to hold the rubber with one hand to stop it trying to turn the hose and screw up the thread with your other hand.

No issue really and perhaps the rubber could be pulled back a little to be able to fit easier with one hand, i only mention this in relation to having tried the Qwasher extension. For when connecting the extension to the power washer body the rubber was not so flush so you could turn the thread one handed...

As shown below as to what i refer to...










I would still prefer the conical type connector that nilfisk use simply as it gives a larger surface area to grip so you can use your whole hand to fasten the thread up rather than just thumb and finger....

Now the Qwasher 10mt Hose connected...










As you can see i can get all the way round the polo with no back tracking of the hose needed....:thumb: also the extra weight to the hose helps to keep the hose on the floor and not lifting over a good deal of its length so not risking it rubbing agains the vehicle.

If you really try its possible to get a loop in the hose but its easy to get out and there is no fear of the hose kinking and stopping your water delivery.

A Quality product in my mind and a genuine reasonably priced replacement infact if your in the market for a power washer when you have your washer or even before... upgrade to a Qwasher Hose and leave your genuine one fastened up and sell it on....:thumb: Thus recouping some if not all your upgrade costs....:thumb:

If i was purchasing from scratch i would have gone for the 15mt direct replacement thats just me as i would like to keep the washer further away from the vehicle and have a bit more length to my hose....

However i already have the Qwasher 20mt extension that connects perfectly to the direct replacement hose....










So i now have 30mt ...:doublesho...of top quality Pressure washer hose.....:lol:

This infact on the test enabled me to go round both the cars in the picture and actually all the way again down one side of both cars....:lol:










However what mainly made me go for the extra extra long combo is i can do both cars at the same time should i wish.... but mainly if something comes up i need to attend to all i need to do is walk back with the hose and trigger and put behind my big gates... safe and secure as i keep the power washer set up behind my secure gates, there is no fear of tangled hose pipe or power cable they remain totally dry and out of sight all i need to do is bring the trigger back and i can even leave a good deal of the power washer hose still in the yard under the small gap under the doors thats just enough for the hose pipe or power washer hose.... while everything else is locked up behind the gates.

The 10mt Hose will hang from the back of your power washer no issues... Its is heavier than the standard Hose but not overly so, nor is it overly thick in comparison.

However 20mt is another story.... infact i think i need a reel to store my power washer hose on now....:lol:

Now the Qwasher 10mt Direct Replacement Hose is... £29.50 + £9 Postage
Now the Qwasher 15mt Direct replacement Hose is... £44.00 + £9 Postage

Both times i have ordered the Parcel arrived super fast about 2 days that counting one day stating its been posted and it turning up the next...:thumb:

All couplings were only done finger tight and not a drop of water from any of the joints...:thumb:

*


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have the same hose and its really good:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great review. worth making some of theses hose threads stickys.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Cracking review James - thanks! :thumb:

I have a question... my Nilfisk hose is a crappy annoying plasticky type (probably like them all), would you say this hose is more rubbery and easier to handle?  Mine's a total PITA when it's time to tidy-up as it's so difficult to coil up... if this one's more rubbery and more compliant I'd be well interested in getting one.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

ive got it too, the nilfisk standard hose was a pain in the ass


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Best purchase I've made for a while


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

I have the 10 meter one wouldnt be without it


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice hose James! I need this hose!!! 

Have you noticed any pressure drop with the longer hose?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Of all the products I've bought for detailing - the Qwashers hose is right there at the top for making a difference in how I operate my washing procedures.

As soon as I tried the nilfisk hose - I knew it needed replacing!


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Didnt like the font used, had to stand 10m from the monitor to read the review 

I have a 20m hose on my e140, it fits, just ! So if anyone is thinking of a new hose for a e140, get 15m which fits nice on the reel.

Qwashers told me the price is £2.50 per metre for anything over a standard hose length, for me, that was £60 for a 10m hose + £25 for an extra 10m + £9 delivery (£94 all in).


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Re-review in a few months time, my old Qwashers extension rusted up on me ..


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

dooka said:


> Re-review in a few months time, my old Qwashers extension rusted up on me ..


Call them up, qwashers are a company, so the hose should have a 12 month warranty just like any other (non-consumable) product sold in the uk. :thumb: :wave:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> Cracking review James - thanks! :thumb:
> 
> I have a question... my Nilfisk hose is a crappy annoying plasticky type (probably like them all), would you say this hose is more rubbery and easier to handle?  Mine's a total PITA when it's time to tidy-up as it's so difficult to coil up... if this one's more rubbery and more compliant I'd be well interested in getting one.


Certainly is easier, i know exactly what you mean about the standard hose, the standard one wants to go in every direction.....:wall:

More challenging for me with 30mt.....:lol: Just as so much of it and as mentioned i think for me its best to get a real for mine....:lol:

However the 10mt is a doddle and easy to handle....:thumb:



type[r]+ said:


> Nice hose James! I need this hose!!!
> 
> Have you noticed any pressure drop with the longer hose?


No pressure drop but to my eye but not actually pressure tested it...



kybert said:


> Didnt like the font used, had to stand 10m from the monitor to read the review
> .


Sorry Dude...



dooka said:


> Re-review in a few months time, my old Qwashers extension rusted up on me ..


Had the extension for a good while but dont use it mega loads... what was it that rusted?????
I did notice when disconnecting the standard hose from the extension there was a little rust colouring where the standard hose had connected into the coupling but only slight and not sure it was rust but simply wiped out before coupling up the replacement hose to the extension... it was just localised to where the standard nilfisk hose connected wonder if its the metal of teh standard hose coupling.... will see in the future and our area is supplied from bore holes so very heavy mineral count to the water.


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

You can spray the hose connector with silicone to prevent it rusting and it also lubricates the o ring aswell making it easier to connect and disconnect that's what I did on mine and it kept the rusting at bay.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes same here, I too binned the standard hose and got a 10M hose from Q-washers!

Best purchase in a long time :thumb:


----------



## bluenose (Aug 15, 2007)

Ditto. This is the single best piece of kit I've purchased.
No more wrestling with the darn plastic one which was an utter nightmare especially when it was cold!:thumb:


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

this is on my to buy list when can get cleaning my car again, i hate the stupid plastic hose that i have.


----------



## Tombs (Jul 20, 2011)

After reading ur first review I bought a 20mt replacement hose and it is one of the best items I have bought. I know to some it maybe an expensive item but trust me it is worth every penny.


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

I purchased mine last week and its fantastic!


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

I think those hoses are expensive I didn't even pay £40 for the washer and that came with a hose and attachments.Think I will Carry on dragging the machine around tbh.


----------



## csjoh (May 10, 2011)

Are these hoses just for the Nilfisk washers, or are they available for other brands of PWs as well?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

silverblack said:


> I think those hoses are expensive I didn't even pay £40 for the washer and that came with a hose and attachments.Think I will Carry on dragging the machine around tbh.


Thats it each to there own,...:wave: We buy something and test it out and post our findings....:thumb:

Just helps get more info out there for anyone looking to get one or thinking about it and hopefully helps them decide one way or the other.

We are not all in the same financial position or even want the same things.

I had been unemployed for a while and im only with an agency now and thats fits and starts.... this purchase was funded by birthday money...:lol:

I have tried the cheap B&Q extension and posted on those findings and how it was returned as would not fit and the shop stated they all get returned it is possible with a fair few different plumbing fittings needed....:wall:

*http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=187269*

I can never be in the position for the £ooo pound waxes etc... i test even the £1 odd products its all relative as they say.

My power washer cost £45 but the addition of a quality and longer hose has made it a pleasure to use rather than a hassle.....:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

csjoh said:


> Are these hoses just for the Nilfisk washers, or are they available for other brands of PWs as well?


There are other connections, best way is to contact Qwasher Just Look on the Fleabay...:thumb:


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Great review, note that you can always use this hose with another pressure washer if you upgrade in the future.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I bought a 12m replacement for my E140 and although some mocked the cost of it I think it was worth twice the money, those who have done the same will agree.
To be able to move around the car without worrying about the plastic springy hose scratching against your car is fantastic.


----------



## Edi1011 (Oct 30, 2011)

+1

I bought the 15m hose to use with my Nilfisk E130 2.8.

Hose is SOO much easier to use than the standard hose it was supplied with


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Anyone got a website to order these as i tried googling it but got everything other than Qwasher hoses :lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

vRS Carl said:


> Anyone got a website to order these as i tried googling it but got everything other than Qwasher hoses :lol:


Ebay and pressure washer hose, then the seller is Qwasher and located Settle.

*In fact google qwasher ebay and should be top of the list....:thumb:*


----------



## Arthur Dent (Aug 2, 2011)

Here :-

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NILFISK-A...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item27bf9eaa39


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

excellent review, i think we need a group buy.:speechles


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Was in No Rush Selling the Original un used Nilfisk Hose... after a few ebay free weekend listings i sold the Original Nilfisk Hose that comes with the Machines... Sold over a Month ago for £27 i think it was....:thumb:

So the Extra Length and Quality of the Qwasher 10mt Direct Replacement Hose only Cost me some £11.50 after selling the standard Hose....:thumb:


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

anybody thinking of upgrading their hose needs to contact qwahers.

I bought a petrol washer that had no hose, couldnt find what i needed, rang qwashers, emailed them a few pictures and they sorted me out with a 20 metre hose with the right connections for the pump and lance, and an adjustable nozzle for the lance. and it was delivered next day.

They may seem expensive but the service is quality, the parts are quality and they have everything you need for any pressure washer any power and pressure.


----------



## Ian S (Feb 15, 2008)

I wanted to replace my Karcher hose & gun and have emailed them twice in the last for weeks at the emailed address they promote on eBay ie "PLEASE RING OR TAKE A PHOTO OF YOURS & SEND IT THROUGH TO [email protected]" - so far Ive have had diddly squat back - not a great advery for their services!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Ian S said:


> I wanted to replace my Karcher hose & gun and have emailed them twice in the last for weeks at the emailed address they promote on eBay ie "PLEASE RING OR TAKE A PHOTO OF YOURS & SEND IT THROUGH TO [email protected]" - so far Ive have had diddly squat back - not a great advery for their services!


They are very Busy and they are expanding, i have had mails slip through the net.

Also they Had a bereavement recently so something may have come up with that also.

Certainly a quality piece of Kit they Do.


----------



## Ian S (Feb 15, 2008)

It's because of the recommendations on DW that I contacted them but ignoring 2 emails (11th & 26th March) doesn't inspire me to confidence


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

I wonder how do these hoses compare to those supplied directly by Kranzle in terms of quality? I would like another 20m but pretty expensive if I buy direct....


----------



## Ian S (Feb 15, 2008)

I think Kranzle do different qualities of hose with the heavy duty being very expensive.

From what I've read these replacement hoses are very good provided you know what you want & just buy it, but don't expect a reply if you have any questions!


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Well spoke to Kranzle UK and got a special deal on 20mtr delivered, still a little more than Q but keeps everything OEM.

Did speak to Q on phone http://www.q-services.co.uk/ and gotta say Damien very helpful, in fact would have gone with him had Kranzle not come up with such a special offer :thumb:

Will be delivered by the weekend with a male male connector so 30mtr of pressure washing extravagance, as long the weather doesn't get in the way! :lol:


----------

